# Is Elderberry wood any good



## bitshird (Feb 16, 2009)

We are getting ready ro rip out a 10 year old elderberry tree/shrub/weed, and I was wondering whether to try and save some near the base of the main trunk which is about 4 inches Diameter or just whack it up and toss it on the burn pile? I have really had very poor luck at drying wood with out it cracking any way, but if this is decent wood I could peel the bark and stick pieces in hot paraffin wax, Opinions Please


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just know it from the Monty Python: your mother was a hampster, and your farther smelled of elderberries! :biggrin:


----------



## davinci27 (Feb 16, 2009)

^ you beat me to it, therefore _I fart in your general direction_!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 16, 2009)

davinci27 said:


> ^ you beat me to it, therefore _I fart in your general direction_!



Best watch out I think the wind today is out of the north, or eat lightly


----------



## dgscott (Feb 16, 2009)

Elderberry wood is good for elderberries, which is good for wine, which is nice by the glass when relaxing or making pens, so elderberry must be good for making pens!


----------



## GregMuller (Feb 16, 2009)

No drinking and turning at the same time.


----------



## jimbob91577 (Feb 16, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Best watch out I think the wind today is out of the north, or eat lightly


 

Will that effect the migration of African Swallows?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 16, 2009)

But African Swallows are non migratory! :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Feb 16, 2009)

jimbob91577 said:


> Will that effect the migration of African Swallows?



Only if they are flying south for the summer, and Elderberry wine is only suitable for those who can't find Muscadine Grape Wine YuuuuuuM.

I guess this is what I get for trying to ask a semi serious question, Perhaps I should rephrase it.
Has any one turned a pen from this wood/weed?? and was it worth the effort, I know various types of excrement can be turned if cast, but there again is that woth the effort, (unless you just want a real crappy pen)


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 16, 2009)

Ken  Any wood is worth trying , in my opinion . If there is heartwood/sapwood colour difference , it should be attractive . Also may be curl or crotch figure on the underside of a branch . Definitely wax the ends immediately after cutting (within a minute or two if a hot day ) . Willing to buy some from you if it looks good .   Wayne


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 16, 2009)

I think I agree with Wayne, any Free wood must be good wood... for nothing else, for practice.


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree with the guys above.  All free wood is good wood. What do you have to lose?  You might find a diamond in the rough.


----------



## koisanke (Feb 16, 2009)

1080Wayne said:


> Ken Any wood is worth trying , in my opinion . If there is heartwood/sapwood colour difference , it should be attractive . Also may be curl or crotch figure on the underside of a branch . Definitely wax the ends immediately after cutting (within a minute or two if a hot day ) . Willing to buy some from you if it looks good . Wayne


 
Ok I am going to show my lack of knowledge here.  Why would you wax the ends of the blanks other than to contain the sap?


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 17, 2009)

Precisely to contain the sap . The pores in a tree are vertical structures through which the sap moves . Unwaxed ends allow the moisture to exit rapidly , which will result in severe end checking on most woods . Moisture loss through the bark is much slower , but less wood is wasted . As a very crude rule , you will lose 2 diameters of wood at each end if they are not protected . Even with wax or equivalent , you may lose a half diameter .    Wayne


----------



## fyrcaptn (Feb 17, 2009)

*work it*

elderberry can be good for turning and can be phenominal - like most wood
you never know what it holds until you get in there.
the worst wood I ever turned was good practice

~now go away or I shall be forced to taunt you a second time~


----------

